# get pkg: Cannot solve problem using SAT solver



## parcival (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi all,
After testing with postgresql94-beta install/deinstall it with pkg() and own poudriere, I get now always this error.

```
Checking integrity... done (1 conflicting)
pkg: Cannot solve problem using SAT solver:
cannot install package zabbix24-server~net-mgmt/zabbix24-server, remove it from request? [Y/n]:
```

The interesting thing is that pkg() will install two psql clients, i think this is the problem.

```
[root@zabbix-m01 /usr/local]# pkg install zabbix24-server-2.4.0
Updating poudriere repository catalogue...
poudriere repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
The following 14 packages will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        zabbix24-server: 2.4.0
        iksemel: 1.4_6
        gnutls: 3.2.16_5
        trousers-tddl: 0.3.10_7
        p11-kit: 0.20.3_1
        libtasn1: 4.2
        nettle: 2.7.1
        gmp: 5.1.3_2
        openipmi: 2.0.19_3
        popt: 1.16_1
        fping: 3.10
        postgresql93-client: 9.3.5
        libiodbc: 3.52.9
        postgresql9-client: 9.4.b1_1
```

My default poudriere make file:

```
WITH_PKGNG=yes
WITHOUT_X11=yes
DEFAULT_VERSIONS=pgsql=9.3 mysql=5.5 php=5.5
WITH_OPENSSL_PORT=yes
JAVA_PREFERRED_PORTS=JAVA_PORT_NATIVE_OPENJDK_JDK_1_7
```

pkg version=1.3.8, poudriere version=3.1-pre, OS=FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p9

How can I remove all postgresql94-beta things here?
Thanks for any help here.


----------



## pierre (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi
I got the same issue, installing Firefox, Mate ...etc. I fixed it entering 
/var/cache/pkg and ran `pkg add firefox`.


----------

